# Speaker stand build



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Quarter sawn white oak with 1 edge jointed.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Got the 8/4 milled down and getting ready to drill dowel holes in the base plate. 
My width of 11" requires 3 boards.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

It appears your "speaker" project is going in a positive direction! Continue to take your time to do it right the first time, and hopefully post here the final results. Be safe.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

TrevortdogR said:


> Got the 8/4 milled down and getting ready to drill dowel holes in the base plate.
> My width of 11" requires 3 boards.
> View attachment 220697


 What make and model speakers are you building these for?Please keep progress posted. Check out these vintage JSE model 1's from the early age of digital.Around 1985.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

trentwilson43056 said:


> What make and model speakers are you building these for?Please keep progress posted. Check out these vintage JSE model 1's from the early age of digital.Around 1985.


Ascend Acoustics Sierra-2's
http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/SRM2/srm2.html


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

*ascend acoustics.*



TrevortdogR said:


> Ascend Acoustics Sierra-2's
> http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/SRM2/srm2.html


 I checked out the link.They look pretty awsome.I've always liked the ribbon tweeters but have never had a pair.I've been out of the audiofile loop for a while because of other intrests.I always thought the planer speakers were pretty cool also.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

I haven't done a whole lot the last few days as I have been sick but I did manage to do a little and found out I had to make a new top plates since I made them to short mistaking the width for the length. I didn't have any more 4/4 material so I used what I had left of the 8/4 and the top plate will end up being much thicker about 1 1/4" instead of original one of 3/4".


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

You got a good build going on here. We all make mistakes, but that is why I have a wood stove!!


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm hopping I can make some good progress tonight and this weekend so I can get them finished up for finishing process.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

I got the dados & rabbets cut for the vertical supports and they go together well.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Those are going to be strong!


----------



## mdb007 (Mar 13, 2016)

Glad I joined this forum I have been wanting to building speaker stands for some of my 14 pairs! But it's one of those rainy day projects that keeps getting interrupted by my real job and home improvement projects! Can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

sanchez said:


> Those are going to be strong!


Those vertical supports are 3/4" material. These stands will be heavy to.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

What is the best way to fasten these to top & bottom plates? Screwing through the top & bottom plates into it?


----------



## Wyo7200 (Apr 29, 2015)

Biscuits or dowels has my vote. Probably biscuits to give you some wiggle room to get things square.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Wyo7200 said:


> Biscuits or dowels has my vote. Probably biscuits to give you some wiggle room to get things square.


I don't have a biscuit joiner. I guess dowels will have to be it.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Here they are done!
I screwed up cutting a groove for inside divider between sand chamber and speaker wire chamber and decided to give it cherry inlay.

Now on to finishing!


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

I used 2 GF Dyes and mixed medium brown and orange. I applied 2 coats of shellac, should I apply a top coat of gf arm-r-seal and then wax or just wax over the shellac?


----------



## DarronS (Apr 9, 2016)

Sweet stands, and I bet those Sierra speakers sound incredible. I plan to build a pair of small desktop stands for my Totem Dreamcatchers. What amp are you using for the Sierras?


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

DarronS said:


> Sweet stands, and I bet those Sierra speakers sound incredible. I plan to build a pair of small desktop stands for my Totem Dreamcatchers. What amp are you using for the Sierras?


Yamaha receiver & Emotiva LPA-1. SACD's & high quality cd's sound fantastic!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks good.
I like your stands. If I had a need for them, I would likely copy about what you have done.

Pardon the moving mess but heres my speakers (in part). Pix below.
I'm running 9 speakers on a Harmon Kardon surround amp.
The speaker towers and satellites are home made. They have 10" down firing woofers and in a separate box within the tower are the 5 1/2" mid and a 3" phonetic ring tweet.
The ones hanging from the towers are Bang&Olufsen's that I rebuilt.
The pyramid (also home made) is a 12" down firing subwoofer. I have 2 subs running.
The 3 sided satellites (home made) are the same type of 5 1/2" mid w/a tweeter. One is also used for a center channel.

I also like the ribbon speakers but they lack on the low frequencies and take massive power to drive them properly.

In the past, there have been a few audiophiles who build there own speakers showing the build.
I wish we would see more of that.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

The stands look great, and the speakers look like they have solid design and excellent components. Do you know who the designer is? I noted that Howard Ferstler from The Sensible Sound has made positive comments about them....didn't he used to post here?

Also, sorry if this was mentioned previously, but are you going to couple them to the floor at all?


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

notskot said:


> The stands look great, and the speakers look like they have solid design and excellent components. Do you know who the designer is? I noted that Howard Ferstler from The Sensible Sound has made positive comments about them....didn't he used to post here?
> 
> Also, sorry if this was mentioned previously, but are you going to couple them to the floor at all?


David Fabrikant is owner of Ascend Acoustics. I know he is designer of his products and very involved with them, not sure who else is on his team. 

I will not be coupling them to the floor but I will the speakers to the stands because they have a key hole in the back and I drilled a hole in the back of stands to counter sink a screw to bolt them to it.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Aard said:


> Looks good.
> I like your stands. If I had a need for them, I would likely copy about what you have done.
> 
> Pardon the moving mess but heres my speakers (in part). Pix below.
> ...


I have an amp hooked up to receiver, so power is not a problem for me.

Unique speaker build you have their.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks.
Done a lot of research on the acoustics of them as well as the crossover circuits.
There are a few speaker/stereo forums and books for design purposes. The towers out perform anything I've heard for under ~$3000 a pair, and all of the other speakers, (subs and satellites cept the B&O's) house similar speakers and circuits.
Beauty is the cost savings is 1/5th the cost of buying other brands, and you can customize/design to your personal tastes, since no two people hear sounds the same way.


----------

